

GIF demonstrating how whacked your peripheral vision really is - Servaser
http://theimage.gallery/archives/234

======
Jupe
That's freaky!

I've never seen an optical illusion like this. About 1/2 to 3/4 of the way
through the image cycle, I start seeing twisted faces with huge eyes appearing
in my periphery... but if I stare at the faces, I see they are all normal.

------
fallinghawks
I wonder if it has to do with your brain trying to equalize a smaller face and
a larger one. It seems to me the most whacked out looking ones have a greater
size difference.

------
PeterWhittaker
Ew. That's messed up.

------
blackle
what a sketchy clone of imgur!

